# orange lake vs. sheraton vistana resort



## momtotwins (Dec 16, 2010)

I have been  going back and forth on this(have ready a ton of reviews and conversations) and cant decide which resort i would prefer. i cna get a 2 bedroom at eihter for about the same amount of points. it will be 4 of us. my husband, me and our 2 3 year old daughters

we stayed at grand beach last year and really liked the location. shertaon vistana is located close by.

both seem to have nice pools and lazy rivers(which is important to us). we will have plenty of non park time

we dont care if hte place is fancy, really just want ample space, clean well appointed, good pool, activites for the kids, good location, food close by......boy feels like  i am asking for the world here.

so which would you choose?


----------



## chrispy08 (Dec 16, 2010)

I can only say that my 5 and 7 year old love Orange Lake, they love the pools and the lazy river, the water slide and the activies!  It is a huge resort with lots to do! They especially loved the sunset party for kids every night with the balloon maker, juggler and limbo pole.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2010)

Most of SVR has gone through a complete renovation recently.


----------



## Robert D (Dec 16, 2010)

I would think the villas would be nicer at Vistana as long as you get one that has been renvated.  But I don't think Vistana has a lazy river.  It has 7 pools and lots of recreation areas.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 16, 2010)

The Vistana location is much better than OL. The units, if you get refurb'd, should be equal or better. If you really want/need a waterpark then go down the street to Wet N' Wild. A real waterpark, not 4 or 5 small slides with pools & a lazy river around them like OL.


----------



## IreneLF (Dec 16, 2010)

Have been to both with my kids and we were happy at both for the little time we were actually at the resorts. We spent most of the time @ the parks.

OL does have a zero entry pool which the little ones would like a lot  and could give them some independence. Remember some fountain type spray things which are good for little ones as well.
Vistana has some great pools and my kids loved pool hopping but they were a couple of yrs older when we went the first time and could already swim.


----------



## elaine (Dec 16, 2010)

*we stayed at both with 3 yr old twins*

have have stayed at both 2X with twins in the 2-4 age range each time. It is a toss up.  For that age, I slightly prefer Vistana, b/c the pool area are easier to get to and you can always walk to at least 1-2 pools from just about any unit and don't have to get in the car with wet kids.  At OLCC, some units really require the car, and parking is tight at River Island.
Either resort is very good for kids and both have a variety of activities.  Vistana has a lot of pocket tot lots--pirate ship, sand lot, climber, etc. that kept my twins very busy----boring for a 10 yr old, but perfect for a 3 yr old. No lazy river at Vistana, but plenty of fun pools and slides.


----------



## momtotwins (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks all, i decided on and booked vistana. 2 bedroom 8/6 

too bad its not until 2012


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 18, 2010)

think you will be happy with Sheraton Vistana - it would have been my choice.

really liked it better than Grand Beach. You could walk to some restuarants, drug store, and a few other places.

Disney was easier to get too - you turn right - then right again on 536. don't really need I4.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would insist on a refurbed unit, but maybe by 2012 all areas of the resort will be updated. 

Grand Beach was great, we just stayed there in October, so if Vistana is now better than Grand Beach, perhaps I should look at exchanges there instead for 2012.  All of our trips are planned now for 2011, and I have oodles and gobs of TPU's left, with almost nothing deposited yet for next year.


----------



## mercman61 (Jan 1, 2011)

We have owned at Vistana for over 22 years and have seen it improve continously.  We stayed last spring at OL and it was nice, good grounds, most units recently renovated but they nickel and dime you for every little thing and you either have to drive around or take the shuttle bus  form one part of the resor tot he other as it is HUGE.   We stayed in thwest section and my brother and friends stayed  in the Waterpark section.  it took almost 15 minutes to get there by car or shuttle.  the lazy river is nice but you have to rent the tubes and you cannot use your own.  the area around lazy river gets very crowded.  Vistana is much nicer and more options for pools if one  or tow are crowded.  Go to Vistana it is much closer to Diseny and all the parks except Animal Kingdom.  There are also lots of resturants outside of Vistana unlike OL.  You will be much happier there and wll do a lot less driving around.


----------

